
God as a File Server - pcdoodle
It would seem that in religion, certain people get access to different information, those who seek truth in the scriptures, those who devote their life to the church, those who practice the core value set, passed down through the generations.<p>Each group of users have access to different files. Permissions are set by the administrators of each branch. We share this large directory and also submit prayers to the server, hoping they get picked up by the holy spooler. Today I prayed that all files in the scope of my directory with the destructive attributes may also, even if temporarily, execute their commands through the compassion recursion terminal.<p>Merry Christmas 2019
======
Cheyana
Terry, is that you?

